# Invading lordstown from the west!



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Hope to meet up with u earlier in the ride if thats alright. Have you checked construction on I275S @ I75s? I couldve sworn I saw today that the ramp was closed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone coming from further west on I-80? I'm leaving Denver tomorrow morning heading east on I-76 and I-80. I'll be approaching the Chicago suburbs early lunch time on Thursday.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Unfortunately we are leaving earlier, so I won't be meeting up. However I'll wave at any Cruze I come across!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Hope to meet up with u earlier in the ride if thats alright. Have you checked construction on I275S @ I75s? I couldve sworn I saw today that the ramp was closed.


Oh yeah, that's fine. My dad said the Eureka exit is a mess though, they tore it all up, road is down to one lane, etc. Perhaps the next exit down would be better.

According to the MDOT map, the only construction will be some random lane closures along 75 near Monroe on Saturday. Tomorrow should be clear.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> Anyone coming from further west on I-80? I'm leaving Denver tomorrow morning heading east on I-76 and I-80. I'll be approaching the Chicago suburbs early lunch time on Thursday.


You are taking the more northern route than I.. To bad we couldn't have Cruzed together..


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

I would join you guys this weekend, but unfortunately I have to work. I'm not too far from Lordstown being in Dayton. It's roughly a 3 1/2 hour drive for me.


----------

